# Knurling And Blackening



## Alex (10/5/14)

_Knurling_ is a manufacturing process, typically conducted on a lathe, whereby a diamond-shaped (criss-cross) pattern is cut or rolled into metal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (10/5/14)

Awesome find @Alex talk about making me want to go out and become a machinist

I thought I would only watch a few minutes but landed up watching all of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (10/5/14)

devdev said:


> Awesome find @Alex talk about making me want to go out and become a machinist
> 
> I thought I would only watch a few minutes but landed up watching all of it



Thanks man, I was interested in knurling for a mod idea, and I thought I may as well share the vid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (10/5/14)

Man that was one interesting video..

The finished product looked extremely professional and the guy made it look so easy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

